# Check these tank's out



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

The dark black tank, is a 120g
The brown or wood looking is a 150g. But, a square tank, then a long tank.
I'm getting a blue diamond soon, he'll be around 6 inch's. So, I have to find something, I have a 55g now. ty


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Get the longer tank for a rhom.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> Get the longer tank for a rhom.


Yea, that's what I'm thinking. But, I've been talking to a friend here. And, he has a blue and a black diamond. And, he think's that a wider tank is better than a long tank. So, that the rhom can turn around in the tank or something like that. But, I think the 120g or the 125g would be fine. 
Forgot to mention there is a 125g next to the 120 g. They look pretty much identical, only difference is the stand. The 125g stand, has cab door's on the front.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Gerrad said:


> Get the longer tank for a rhom.


Yea, that's what I'm thinking. But, I've been talking to a friend here. And, he has a blue and a black diamond. And, he think's that a wider tank is better than a long tank. So, that the rhom can turn around in the tank or something like that. But, I think the 120g or the 125g would be fine. 
Forgot to mention there is a 125g next to the 120 g. They look pretty much identical, only difference is the stand. The 125g stand, has cab door's on the front.
[/quote]
If the longer tank is 18"s wide, that's more than enough room for a big rhom to turn around.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Longer one... for sure!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ x2


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Go with the tank with the larger surface area (floor space). The 150g would have to be a 5ft x 2ft IMO and not 4ft x 2ft (150g tall)...otherwise get the 6ft x 18" tank.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, I'll probably go with the 125g.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm the guy that told Gerrad to get a wider tank if possible. I have a 6.5" rhom in a 75g and the 18" doesn't seem that wide. it's enough but wider would be better.

According OPEFE that Frank also suggested a square tank over a long tank.
http://opefe.com/rhombeus.html
IN THE AQUARIUM

Recommend keeping as solitary species in home aquarium. Large specimens like the one above should be kept in dimly lit aquariums. These larger one's inhabit deep waters where sunlight is less likely to penetrate. They are river fish and require strong current. *I further suggest keeping them in a deep square tank than a long tank.* Dimensions should allow sufficient turn around for the fish so that it will avoid bent tail syndrome, a feature seen on some fishes where the bottom or top of the caudal fin is crooked. This sometimes occurs from a fish being kept in a container that is to small for the fishes requirements. A power head is a must for flow and to keep the fish healthy! Water temperature should range from 76-82F. Soft, slightly acid preferably between pH 6.8 to 7.4. In a topic further below, I have included additional information on water chemistry reader's should consider.

So I guessed that he get the widest tank available in the same length tank he's looking for. ie. if getting a 4ft long thank then 120g would be the best since it's 2ft wide, if getting a 6ft then a standard 180g would be better with the 2ft width.

I happen to have a tank that matches Frank's suggestion and my rhom is loving it. it's 180g, 48x48 (2304 sq. in) which provides more footprint than a standard 180g, 72x24 (1728 sq in). of course you don't see tank in that foot print everyday. if the 150g is 60x24 then I'd get that over the 125g. you get 144 sq in more from the 150, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Well...at 6"s that fish has some years before it sees any bent tail syndrome. Like around 7-10 maybe? I'd do a tall 6' tank myself, but that's me.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

125g should be fine


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I have my blue diamond on the way. I'll be getting him on the 25th. If, I can't find any good deal's or if i don't have a good used tank by the sat or sooner. I'm just going to go with the 125g that I saw at petsmart. Yea, I'll be paying to much. But, I want a upgraded tank by the time my blue d come's.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

you should get the dimentions for them, but get the larger footprint.

ive seen both 5 and the common 4 foot 120 and ive seen 4-6 foot 150.

Either way, i would get a 125 or 150 (6 ft) over either of those, since i know they are similar price to the others at petsmart and i like the dimettions better. I would get the 150 if its 5x2 over the 120 assuming its 4x2.


----------



## fcaquarium (Mar 7, 2009)

Definetly get the larger one for a rhom..


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

My 14+ inch rhom is currently in a 125g long (6'x18" bottom) and it is NOT big enough for him. He cannot turn around as freely as I would like. Granted, if you're only getting a 6" rhom, he will never achieve my rhom's length (he MIGHT, but it would take a LOT of work and a long time), so the 125 long is probably a safe bet.

The key for ANY rhom tank is water quality and current. If there's enough current, it will circumvent most issues over tank length, because the rhom will do most of his swimming in place. Overall volume becomes the more important factor once you have good current, so in that regard, the 150g might be the best bet. The larger the volume, the less maintenance you'll have to do.

I'm currently in the market to upgrade my 125g to a 220 - 250g tank, so anybody with a BIG tank and looking to either sell or make a trade, please hit me up.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you're thinking of going with a 6ft 125gal then you might aswell buy the 150gal 6ft since it's just a little taller.

18in is plenty of width unless your rhom is 15 plus inches which it's not and won't be for a very long time.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guy's update. I went to petsmart again, measured thing's and got price's. The 125g with stand, would cost me $780 before tax, and the 120g with stand would cost me $608.
I went to a seller's house today. I found her on craigslist. She advertised a 125g but it's really a 120g. For $550, she was selling the tank,stand, canister,2 powerheads, undergravel tray's, fish, chemical's, hikari pellet's. Even though it was 5 gallon's less, the tank look good. Did have a bit of algae, but the water was clear. I offered $500, $400 in cash, the rest when I pick up. Didn't bit, so I told her $525 and she took it. So, even thou it's a 120g , it's big enough for now. I'm getting my 4-5 inch blue diamond on the 25th of this month. I figured with all the stuff I'm getting it was worth it.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

congrats brother.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I should learn to read better.....LMFAO-

Congrats


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like a good pickup - CONGRATS!! Good on ya for hitting up Craigslist. I can't think of the last time I bought a brand new tank and with those prices, it reminds me why - too many good deals on Craigslist.


----------

